
Excess Deaths Associated with Covid-19 (CDC Website) - hovden
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/excess_deaths.htm
======
lolc
It's sad to see what an effective early response could have prevented.
Especially bitter to know that that response didn't come because society first
had to see the effects to accept the necessity.

Observing the situation in Europe during February, I had the fatalist view
that "even if governments understand what's coming, they first need enough
cases to avoid being perceived as overreacting."

